# Beacon hill fort..harwich



## Mikeymutt (Jun 9, 2015)

i have not seen any recent reports from this place.its somewhere I have wanted to see for so long now.if your a World War Two buff like me then this place has it all.gun emplacements,two watch towers,several unusual pillboxes,spigot mortar bases,and tunnels and various buildings,the whole site is fairly overgrown and quite heavily trashed..beacon hill originally started as a defensive fort in 1810 as protection to harwich port.but as the Second World War broke out and a threat of invasion.the place was heavily fortififiedc,along with another one over the water at nearby Felixstowe.a serious threat of invasion was seen as being here.i really liked the underground ammomdumps,several had been put in the original tunnels from the napoleonic wars..I would like to revisit in winter when all the overgrowth has died down.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow! That's an extensive and fab report. My kinda place.


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2015)

Loving that, thank you Mikeymutt.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 10, 2015)

Great stuff. never knew there was anything round that area.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2015)

Cracking photos of a wonderful site! Nice one mate. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 10, 2015)

Enjoyed that a lot and a nice day as well,any idea why the overhead protection has been trashed on the gun sites,must have been alot of hard work to knock them down.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 10, 2015)

Great report! Very thorough, with cracking shots! This place has been on my list for years too, just waiting for enough of an excuse to trek up there


----------



## rockfordstone (Jun 11, 2015)

like that. looks like you had a cracking time


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow this is a big site!Great photos and report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jun 11, 2015)

That's a goodun, Thanks Micky


----------



## Rubex (Jun 11, 2015)

Great pics! What a beautiful view. I wish I had that from my bedroom window


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 13, 2015)

Really enjoyed this, looks like it was a really interesting explore. Cheers for sharing


----------



## Greenbear (Jun 15, 2015)

Top stuff - that's going on my visit list


----------

